# serotonin



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://cpmcnet.columbia.edu/news/journal/a.../serotonin.html


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric. I hope I live long enough for some sense to be made of this info in regards to conditions I have which I believe are serotonin related. While the HT and other behavior modifications and medications I'm working with are certainly helpful, wouldn't it be nice to one day know exactly which chemical imbalances a person has and be able to correct them?! Or does this sound too easy?Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hopefully some day they will be able to figure it all out LML. There is a tremdous amount of biological research being done these days. There is also quite a bit of research going into IBS.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi eric:Thanks for the article!







JeanG


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Thanks for the article - as I have always suspected - evil serotonin has taken control of my body and wont give it back







Clair


----------

